# portsnap vs svn



## YuryG (Aug 10, 2015)

When I use `portsnap fetch update` I get errors, but on bugs.freebsd.org they are said to be fixed. For example: "This is fixed in r392979. Please update your ports tree." But that do not fix if I just `portsnap fetch update`.

So, I have a question: is it the same svn and portsnap? Or what is it: "r392979", where can I find that number version of `portsnap`'ped ports tree?


----------



## kpa (Aug 10, 2015)

If you get errors with portsnap(8) you should delete /usr/ports and /var/db/portsnap/* and start over with a fresh `portsnap fetch extract`. Portsnap snapshots are made from SVN repository but at the moment there is no way to get the exact SVN revision of which the snapshot was made from. I guess the information is hidden somewhere in the portsnap builder logs, no idea if they are public.


----------



## YuryG (Aug 10, 2015)

O.K. I see. No, `portsnap` runs smoothly, I even get some successful updates using `portsnap fetch update` — `portupgrade` sequence. But in bugzilla I can find that some bug is fixed, although in my portsnapped ports that bug persists.
So, should I wait for "consumer version of upgrade" (how long?) or that fix is not for me (other FreeBSD version??? that shouldn't be!)/ not working?


----------



## kpa (Aug 10, 2015)

What is this "bug" you're referring to?


----------



## YuryG (Aug 10, 2015)

For example, I have exactly this described bug, but it is said to be fixed more that 2 weeks ago (and versions are bumped). That is I can't build audacity-2.1.0_2 with the same bug as described, having ffmpeg-2.7.2,1.

Well, not exactly, but very similar.


----------



## YuryG (Aug 10, 2015)

I have this:

```
In file included from AudacityApp.cpp:73:0:
FFmpeg.h: In function 'AVOutputFormat* av_oformat_next(const AVOutputFormat*)':
FFmpeg.h:691:31: error: conflicting declaration of C function 'AVOutputFormat* av_oformat_next(const AVOutputFormat*)'
  (const AVOutputFormat *f),
  ^
FFmpeg.h:485:18: note: in definition of macro 'FFMPEG_FUNCTION_WITH_RETURN'
  inline r n a  \
  ^
In file included from FFmpeg.h:44:0,
  from AudacityApp.cpp:73:
../lib-src/ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:1643:17: note: previous declaration 'AVOutputFormat* av_oformat_next(AVOutputFormat*)'
 AVOutputFormat *av_oformat_next(AVOutputFormat *f);
  ^
```
and in described bug:

```
In file included from AudacityApp.cpp:73:
./FFmpeg.h:690:7: error: conflicting types for 'av_oformat_next'
av_oformat_next,
^
./FFmpeg.h:485:16: note: expanded from macro 'FFMPEG_FUNCTION_WITH_RETURN'
inline r n a \
^
/usr/local/include/libavformat/avformat.h:1905:17: note: previous declaration is here
AVOutputFormat *av_oformat_next(const AVOutputFormat *f);
^
```


----------



## tankist02 (Aug 10, 2015)

Why not use svn to update ports? You'll have fine granular control over which version you get.


----------

